# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  CleHle

## Fran Gomez

Pues eso.. Felicidades!

¿Se te vera el pelo por Magialdia?  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Lo que no sé es si se le verá a él con tanto pelo. ¡Qué envidia!
Felicidades, majete.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

feliz cumpleaños

----------


## CleHle

> Pues eso.. Felicidades!
> 
> ¿Se te vera el pelo por Magialdia?


jaja gracias a todos!

Claro que se me verá, mas que nada, porque esta a 10 minutos de mi casita a pata  :Wink1: 

ya me gustaria estar alli con unos cuantos!

saluods y gracias!!  :Smile1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Felicidades!!!

----------


## Juantan

Que la pases bien!!

----------


## Iban

¡Patatero, zorionak!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Felicidades!

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños!

----------


## CleHle

Eskerrik asko!

Gracias a todos!

----------


## Thetxaild

Zorionak!!!

----------


## CleHle

> Zorionak!!!


Mila esker!

----------


## Thetxaild

Mensaje no valido por no mirar bien

----------


## KIKO M

felicidades compa!

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Muchas felcidades maquina  :Smile1:

----------


## CleHle

Gracias a todos :D

haber si veo a alguno en magialdia  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Feliseeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!

----------

